# Joining the masons.



## archaic21 (Nov 13, 2013)

I am interested in joining.
There is a lodge here in roseville ca I will be
Writing a letter to the head of the lodge very soon asking to join but before I do
What should I include in the letter?


My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 13, 2013)

The best thing to do would be to call them and arrange to go and visit. In person is so much better than in writing. Their number should be in the local phone directory 


My Freemasonry


----------



## MarkR (Nov 14, 2013)

If they're anything like my Lodge, the telephone answering machine can go unchecked for a long time, and then it might be checked by an Eastern Star who will accidentally erase it and forget to tell anybody.  I'd use the email link on their web page and ask if it would be possible to meet with someone to talk about your interest. http://www.rosevillemasoniclodge.org/

It seems that they also have a Facebook presence; might be another good place to start: https://www.facebook.com/roseville.masons?view=feed&ref=cfrp


----------



## Markeyce D.Edwards (Nov 14, 2013)

2B1 Ask 1

Sent from my SCH-S738C using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 14, 2013)

Check out the Grand lodge of California webpage. You can call, write, or email the lodge. Tell them that you are interested in petitioning, and ask for advice. The lodge officers and lodge secretary, will advise you.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 14, 2013)

archaic21 said:


> I am interested in joining.



For California and most other US jurisdiction what works best is showing up in person.  Calling or writing in advance so you are expected is nice but the in person part is the important part.  Do not wait for a remote response.  Find out when the lodge meets and knock on he door about an hour before the meeting starts.  Introduce yourself and ask how to become a Mason.  Plan on showing up a few times so they get to know you before they are ready to give you a petition.  From here on that day each month is lodge day on your calendar.


----------



## Dita (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you for your insight brother.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 7, 2013)

You will find that California has a splendid Masonic history. The first pioneers who came into California were Masons. Masons were in the Donner Party, and John C. Fremont, the pathfinder, was a Mason. A.P. Giannini who founded the Bank of Italy (Later the Bank of America) was a Mason. 

Be persistent, and contact the lodge electronically, and in person. 

The Grand Lodge of California webpage, is terrific, there is lots of good information there.


----------



## Dita (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank you brother. Great thing, I went to John C. Fremont high, who knew. Awesome!


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 9, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> For California and most other US jurisdiction what works best is showing up in person.  Calling or writing in advance so you are expected is nice but the in person part is the important part.  Do not wait for a remote response.  Find out when the lodge meets and knock on he door about an hour before the meeting starts.  Introduce yourself and ask how to become a Mason.  Plan on showing up a few times so they get to know you before they are ready to give you a petition.  From here on that day each month is lodge day on your calendar.



It can be very scary for a non mason to knock on the door due to the amount of miss-information that is so profound these days. 

It's a big step, knocking on a strange door for the first time, but its at that moment that the foundations of friendship begin.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 9, 2013)

Bro Darren said:


> It can be very scary for a non mason to knock on the door ...



While I disagree with the bit about the mis-information, which I found trivial to identify as insanity, I do agree that walking up to the door of an organization where you might not know anyone can be difficult.

Yet another part of how we "make good men better".  Step out in faith and knock on that door my non-mason friends!


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 9, 2013)

It takes a bit of "nerve" to approach a building where you do not know anyone. I encourage you to do exactly that. Find out when the lodge meets, and go to the building about an hour prior to meeting time. You will be pleasantly surprised with what you find.


----------

